

Google: Links Will Become Less Important - huskyseo
http://www.huskyseo.co.uk/blog/google-links-will-become-less-important/

======
omonra
I don't understand his point. In the video he says "We will get better at
understanding what user _is asking us_.

Therefore backlinks will become less important _as a measure of how important
/ trustworthy a website is_."

But these are two separate issues. Namely when user goes to Google and asks
something, Google has to perform two tasks:

1) Figure out exactly _what_ the user is asking

2) Based on what was asked, provide a list of websites that answer the user's
question (sorted by the order or relevance / authority)

I don't understand how getting better at (1) should change how Google does
(2). They still have to have a way of sorting sites that offer answers - even
if they can achieve a perfect understanding of user intent.

------
charlieirish
This is a slightly misleading title.

Matt Cutts: for the next few years links _are not going anywhere and will
still be used for determining reputation_.

But overtime, Google will rely a little bit less on links for reputation
purposes.

------
ersii
The content of this article is practically a transcript of this 2 minute 9
seconds long video on the "Google Webmasters" (official) Youtube channel,
linked in the article; where Matt Cutts answers user asked questions:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC5FDzUh0P4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC5FDzUh0P4)

I personally, generally like transcripts and texts more than videos - but this
video/clip was so short that I found it easier to just watch that instead.

------
antjanus
Stupid question: with all this crap becoming IRRELEVANT. What the hell IS
relevant to search?

------
poopsintub
And Google+ will overrun facebook...

------
blueskin_
Or rather, google wants them to so it can bring everyone through google search
and build up more profiles to spy on them.

